# Ladder Hooks



## JTP

Just got a pair of these. I know ladder hooks have been discussed before, but I am looking for input on how best to use and secure these puppies. Attaching to ladder is self evident, I'd like input on good ways to secure and use. Thanks all. JTP


----------



## JNLP

Nothing special I can think of? Just attach & hook.

Ohhh I got one. Hook not to a rotted peak. If you're not moving it alot, a saftey line never hurts either. :thumbup:


----------



## daArch

JTP said:


> Just got a pair of these. I know ladder hooks have been discussed before, but I am looking for input on how best to use and secure these puppies. Attaching to ladder is self evident, I'd like input on good ways to secure and use. Thanks all. JTP


Not quite sure of the question.

Secure and use? Not to demean your question, but I kinda thought it was obvious. 

Here's a pix of a double hook, I use the single one like you bought - fastened to the center of the appropraite rung(s). Although mine does not have the wheel on it. That must make it a lot easier to roll up the roof and then flip over so the hook graps the peak....BUT also presents a danger of being tripped on.










does this help?

If not, I'll take a pair of my old one in use and post it. I'd take a picture now, but it dark and raining outside now.

-Bill


----------



## vermontpainter

DaArch

This is gonna sound real dubm, but the picture you posted shows two hooks in use. I have always only put one up there, no wonder I swing from side to side!


----------



## JTP

daArch said:


> Not quite sure of the question.
> 
> Secure and use? Not to demean your question, but I kinda thought it was obvious.
> 
> Here's a pix of a double hook, I use the single one like you bought - fastened to the center of the appropraite rung(s). Although mine does not have the wheel on it. That must make it a lot easier to roll up the roof and then flip over so the hook graps the peak....BUT also presents a danger of being tripped on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this help?
> 
> If not, I'll take a pair of my old one in use and post it. I'd take a picture now, but it dark and raining outside now.
> 
> -Bill


Bill--I failed to be specific. I am aware of how the hooks work. I am interested in ideas of how to best use a safety strap to prevent slippage. For instance: Would you tie a saftey strap to the rung closest to the roof peak and tie off on opposite side of house? Where do you tie the safety strap off when in use? And of course, any other practical ideas like where or how to best secure a gallon or fiver of paint using this system. I know I can use a pot hook for this, but are there easier and better ways. These are the types of hints I'm looking for.

Additionally: It is strongly suggested two hooks per ladder be used to optimize safety. I do think, however, one hook per ladder will work fine--but as long as I have two, I'll use the two for this purpose. Thanks for your help.

JTP


----------



## daArch

Dubmbmbm ?

nah, I only use one two, ... ah to, ... ah too (GESUNDHEIT !) 

As I said in my post, that pix shows a double hook - kinda like what they used on me when I did Vaudville. 

Mine's only a single also, like my Scotches ..... although when I have a double and seeing triple, I should be using a double, which at that point would look like a sextuple.

Reminds me of an old painting acquintance, he used to hang from a rope doin' winders, with a five pack on his belt (the sixth plastic ring had the belt running through it). But he was three sheets to the wind by that point.

(all these numbers are confusing me)

-Bill


----------



## daArch

JTP said:


> Bill--I failed to be specific. I am aware of how the hooks work. I am interested in ideas of how to best use a safety strap to prevent slippage. For instance: Would you tie a saftey strap to the rung closest to the roof peak and tie off on opposite side of house? Where do you tie the safety strap off when in use? And of course, any other practical ideas like where or how to best secure a gallon or fiver of paint using this system. I know I can use a pot hook for this, but are there easier and better ways. These are the types of hints I'm looking for.
> 
> Additionally: It is strongly suggested two hooks per ladder be used to optimize safety. I do think, however, one hook per ladder will work fine--but as long as I have two, I'll use the two for this purpose. Thanks for your help.
> 
> JTP


SAFETY STRAPS ???? We don't need no stinkin SAFFETY STRAPS !!!  


That's right we now live in the world controlled by the OSHA Nazis. Sorry, I have no experience with straps. My interpretation of OSHA regs is that you do not need fall protection when on a ladder (actually that's not just my interpretation, that's the Boston field office edict handed down to me. MY interpretation is that a hooked ladder on a roof does not require fall protection because one is working off a ladder. (YMMD - call your local OSHA office and ask)

Hooking ANY kind of a bucket to a roof hooked ladder is still a work in progress. When you find a good solution, please share. I would just hang it from the siding somehow. Either from a window, shutter, electrical service, or just drive an 8d into the siding 

-Bill


----------



## NEPS.US

JTP ....
Just make sure you keep most of your weight on the roof. Don't solely rely on the hook to hold your weight. Make sure the roofcap in on securely and always check to make sure the wing nut is tight.


----------



## JTP

*JTP To the Arch Man and NEPS*

Thanks to you both for the hints--especially about the wing nut and six pack hanger.

Seems to me--the easiest way to get paint from the container is: move it up the ladder rung with you-make sure the roof is dropped with canvas--make sure pot hook or tie off is secure before letting it go-make sure the angle of the container is not so steep as to cause an overflow onto the roof 

If you have to climb up and down the hooked ladder to slap the bucket, it's not going to allow much production work. I am thinking there must be a better way to bring your material, brush, roller, sprayer--whatever you're using with you at each rung level. Putting a nail in the trim will work for some applications, but for many it is impractical.

More suggestions are always appreciated.

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US

These are great tools....



you can hook these safely through a ladder on a roof with a hook


----------



## JTP

NEPS.US said:


> These are great tools....
> 
> 
> 
> you can hook these safely through a ladder on a roof with a hook


NEPS--I actually have the site bookmarked on this boots--I will consider buying one or two. Thanks for the reminder on these.

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US

I think SW pro show price was 79.99 ...I have 4 of them ...awsome ..a million uses!


----------



## JTP

http://www.provisiontools.com/

Link for these boots if anyone else is interested. Thanks Chris.

JTP


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> These are great tools....
> 
> 
> 
> you can hook these safely through a ladder on a roof with a hook


We can't live w/o ours!


----------



## Joewho

JTP said:


> Thanks to you both for the hints--especially about the wing nut and six pack hanger.
> 
> Seems to me--the easiest way to get paint from the container is: move it up the ladder rung with you-make sure the roof is dropped with canvas--make sure pot hook or tie off is secure before letting it go-make sure the angle of the container is not so steep as to cause an overflow onto the roof
> 
> If you have to climb up and down the hooked ladder to slap the bucket, it's not going to allow much production work. I am thinking there must be a better way to bring your material, brush, roller, sprayer--whatever you're using with you at each rung level. Putting a nail in the trim will work for some applications, but for many it is impractical.
> 
> More suggestions are always appreciated.
> 
> JTP


Sometimes I use a wadded up drop to level the bottom of the bucket if the pitch isn't too steep. Otherwise, I may build a platform out of wood or even use roof jacks to get a plank up there and another piece of wood to make it level.


----------



## JTP

Joewho said: Sometimes I use a wadded up drop to level the bottom of the bucket if the pitch isn't too steep. Otherwise, I may build a platform out of wood or even use roof jacks to get a plank up there and another piece of wood to make it level.

Thanks Joe.

JTP


----------



## daArch

I wanted to show a little contraption I built in the 80's. This was for accessing those tall walls above a garage or porch roof when there's no possibility of using a plank off the peak to a ladder jack. This little platform rests on the roof ladder and on it, I placed an 8 - 16 ft extension. Actually on one house I needed a 12 - 24. The feet of the ladder fit nicely between the cleats. 

You would be impressed at how F-ing stable, secure, and strong this was. (After twenty plus years and being dropped once from a roof - it's a little questionable now) . Needless to say I was a tad cautious the first time I used it, but soon I realized it was built well.

For legal reasons, I would not recommend building one of these yourself.


----------



## NEPS.US

The only thing I dont like about that (other than the fact that you were probably stoned or drunk when you drew up the plans) :thumbup:is that it can kick back off the hooked ladder. With the Pivit Tool you can tuck the toe under the rung and that sucker isn't going anywhere!


----------



## daArch

Actually, no plans drawn. It was built on site for a specific job with discarded materials at a new spec house developement up in Wenham. So I don't think I was of alterred states  And as luck had it, it worked on many subsequent roofs

No kick backs or tilts or slips. All the weight is right in the middle of the paltform and the notches on the "feet" prevent it from going anywhere. Believe me, this was rock SOLID. 

I do not think the Privet was around in the 80's - at least I never saw one until 2002. But what bothered me with the pictures is that one ladder leg is on the shingles - and at an angle, ready to dig in, and I would not be comfortablle with the Privet holding it's place by friction alone. I fear it could slip on a steep incline OR a shingle could break. And you know how slippery a broken shingle on a roof is !


----------



## NEPS.US

daArch said:


> Actually, no plans drawn. It was built on site for a specific job with discarded materials at a new spec house developement up in Wenham. So I don't think I was of alterred states  And as luck had it, it worked on many subsequent roofs
> 
> No kick backs or tilts or slips. All the weight is right in the middle of the paltform and the notches on the "feet" prevent it from going anywhere. Believe me, this was rock SOLID.
> 
> I do not think the Privet was around in the 80's - at least I never saw one until 2002. But what bothered me with the pictures is that one ladder leg is on the shingles - and at an angle, ready to dig in, and I would not be comfortablle with the Privet holding it's place by friction alone. I fear it could slip on a steep incline OR a shingle could break. And you know how slippery a broken shingle on a roof is !


good points ...I do like how yours is 2 rungs long ...hey! we could have something here ...with your brains and my good looks we could patent this sucker and go big time!!!!!!!


----------



## Wing 54

A lot like a Little Giant work platform.


----------



## daArch

NEPS.US said:


> good points ...I do like how yours is 2 rungs long ...hey! we could have something here ...with your brains and my good looks we could patent this sucker and go big time!!!!!!!


Can you imagine the OSHA hassles and the product safety insurance needed ???

And with any combo of our brains and looks, the only place we be goin is right down the road from me ..... MCI Cedar Junction !!!


----------



## JTP

NEPS.US said:


> good points ...I do like how yours is 2 rungs long ...hey! we could have something here ...with your brains and my good looks we could patent this sucker and go big time!!!!!!!


NEPS--Let me write the copy for the new Roof Hook extravaganza--we'll have on Home Shopping and you can sell a million of em to the same customers who have paint emergency.

After reviewing this fine piece of writing, I better head back South and get my fake Green Card.

JTP


----------



## JTP

daArch said:


> I wanted to show a little contraption I built in the 80's. This was for accessing those tall walls above a garage or porch roof when there's no possibility of using a plank off the peak to a ladder jack. This little platform rests on the roof ladder and on it, I placed an 8 - 16 ft extension. Actually on one house I needed a 12 - 24. The feet of the ladder fit nicely between the cleats.
> 
> You would be impressed at how F-ing stable, secure, and strong this was. (After twenty plus years and being dropped once from a roof - it's a little questionable now) . Needless to say I was a tad cautious the first time I used it, but soon I realized it was built well.
> 
> For legal reasons, I would not recommend building one of these yourself.
> 
> View attachment 1122
> 
> 
> View attachment 1123
> 
> 
> View attachment 1124


 
:thumbsup:
JTP says--yep--I'd stand on that in a heart beat.


----------



## daArch

JTP said:


> :thumbsup:
> JTP says--yep--I'd stand on that in a heart beat.


good one, we'll use that in the ads when we have Billy Mays hawk it :thumbsup:


----------



## JTP

daArch said:


> good one, we'll use that in the ads when we have Billy Mays hawk it :thumbsup:


 
This one might convey more meaning Bill--


----------



## NEPS.US

JTP said:


> This one might convey more meaning Bill--


 I just saw that one on America's Most Wanted!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JTP

NEPS-- Never won a prize for good looks--oh, that's not true. I once won $10.00 for coming in second place in a beauty contest. Still had to mortgage Boardwalk to pay the light bill.

JTP


----------



## JTP

Funny thing is--I am just about everything a good businessman isn't. I sure do get lots of calls anyway. This is not to say a professional appearance is unimportant, it's just inimportant to me and I suppose, most of my customers.

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US

Do you have to write all of your estimates in braile? :whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter

JTP said:


> :thumbsup:
> JTP says--yep--I'd stand on that in a heart beat.


JT

This is the funniest thing I have seen all day. Thanks, I needed a good laugh!


----------



## JTP

Matter of Fact Mr. NEPS-- I can't ever find what I am looking for--I have a few of everything--including estimate sheets--You'd think a painter would need sharp eyes to cut clean lines--not me--I use wallpaper paste brush for all reveals on one by whatever trim. Come back and cut the wall--something I learned here.

JTP


----------



## NEPS.US

Just kidding JTP ...those are some GREAT pics ...I would have the second one as my Avatar if I wasnt in love with Kevin Garnett right now ...


----------



## JTP

NEPS.US said:


> Just kidding JTP ...those are some GREAT pics ...I would have the second one as my Avatar if I wasnt in love with Kevin Garnett right now ...


You saw how pristine my tee shirt was right? The avatar I use sorta says the same thing--This man can't paint at all! I have nothing going for me except I get calls all the time--but that could be cause I am really cheap and people don't care that they are getting hack instead of a painter. 

I do OK for me and that's all that matters to this ole guy. Thanks for asking NEPS-- Time for bed--another kick a-- day tomorrow. Only 10% chance of rain.

JTP


----------



## MAK-Deco

JTP said:


> Just got a pair of these. I know ladder hooks have been discussed before, but I am looking for input on how best to use and secure these puppies. Attaching to ladder is self evident, I'd like input on good ways to secure and use. Thanks all. JTP


I just picked up a pair of these last week and first thing tomorrow morning I will be up on a big roof using them! Try and get some pics.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Here's a pic from today with the ladder hooks.


----------



## NEPS.US

2? you a fatty?


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> 2? you a fatty?


bought as a pair so I used them....


----------



## NEPS.US

put one at each end on oppposite directions and sides so you can bring it up the peak and slide it down the other side (flip over) with out turning it around.


----------



## MAK-Deco

NEPS.US said:


> put one at each end on oppposite directions and sides so you can bring it up the peak and slide it down the other side (flip over) with out turning it around.



Not a bad idea, unfortunitly on this job if you look at the pic right on the other side was a skylight... We used the forty with a stand off on theother and rode it the angle of the roof till it hi tthe skylight.

I had to still put a 4 foot step on the ridge to hit the peak.


----------



## daArch

MAK-Deco said:


> Here's a pic from today with the ladder hooks.


DAMN,

that's overkill.

Keep one in the truck so when you leave the other on another job or at home, you have a spare. 

Or put them on separate ladders so those times you need to work on both sides of the roof, you ain't wasting your time repositioning.


----------



## nEighter

speaking of pivot tools. I had an insanely hard time keeping mine on a steep pitch roof. I wouldn't go trusting those tools blindly. They are good in some instances, but really steep pitches they are as good as a sled up on the roof.


----------



## sweetbruce

*Ladder hooks in Thailand*

Thanks to this site, I could see what some real ladder hooks look like. Here's mine with a bamboo ladder and some rebar. I plan to use a safety rope as well!


----------

